# Transformación de Linkwitz + PCB



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2017)

Hace tiempo que venimos discutiendo acerca de la Transformación de Linkwitz (LT) para extender la respuesta en baja frecuencia de woofers y subwoofers, a pesar que eso es solo una de las aplicaciones posibles.
Si bien yo he usado la LT para conformar la respuesta de woofers y también de tweeters, no teníamos en el foro un PCB que nos permitiera usarlo sin restricciones, por que el modelo que yo he usado está fuertemente basado en el diseño del *Proyecto 71 de ESP* y por ende prefiero no publicarlo.
Ahora he desarrollado un PCB nuevo, que si bien conserva parte de lo que diseñó ESP, he cambiado las resistencias en serie por solo pares en paralelo, que es lo que recomienda D. Self por que es mas fácil hacer el PCB y mas económico.

En principio, parece más facil poner resistencias en serie para llegar al valor deseado, y de hecho es como uno lo piensa, por que es mas simple calcular [LATEX]Ra+Rb[/LATEX] que [LATEX]\dfrac{Ra*Rb}{(Ra+Rb)}[/LATEX]. Resulta que D. Self habla de que en su sitio web hay un soft que calcula y optimiza el paralelo, pero como nunca logré encontrarlo tuve que escribir el mío y se los comparto. No les doy el código fuente - por ahora - por que es una versión pre-beta , pero no tiene errores hasta donde lo probé. Es una app de consola y recibe los parámetros de la línea de comando y muestra los resultados a los que llega (bien a lo macho de UNIX, pero corre en una ventana de DOS ). Aún no optimiza el paralelo (las resistencias deben ser lo más cercanas entre sí en valor para aumentar la precisión y reducir la tolerancia estadística... lean a D. Self en "_The design of active crossovers_") por que el tema dá para largo).

El programa se llama *ResistenciaParalelo.exe* y está en el archivo _ResistenciaParalelo.zip_. Se invoca manualmente desde una consola DOS (*Inicio->Ejecutar->cmd*   Enter), pero supongo que todos saben manejar DOS y Windows, así que vamos al grano:
El programa acepta 3 parámetros en la línea de comandos:
*Primero:* Serie de resistencias a usar --> E12 o E24 (e12 o e24... da lo mismo)
*Segundo:* Tolerancia máxima permitida [%] --> 0.5 ó 0.25 va bien, pero pueden probar otras.
*Tercero:* Valor de resistencia a encontrar usando otras dos en paralelo. OJO con este parámetro, que debe ser *>=* 1.0 y *<*10.0, por que el soft aún no normaliza. Si ustedes necesitan 1470Ω van a tener que poner 1.47 y luego multiplicar el resultado por 1000...*se entendió????*

El soft tiene limitada a 100 la cantidad de iteraciones en búsqueda de la solución, así que si el soft les tira cualquier verdura, es que no hay solución con la serie de valores que usaron y deben probar con la otra (si usaron E12 prueben con E24 y viceversa). Acá hay una imagen de lo que sucede:



Los dos primeros ejemplos de los recuadros rojos buscan lograr una resistencia de 8.8, primero con la serie E24 y luego con E12. Con la E24 se obtiene un par de 9.1 en paralelo con 270, lo que resulta en 8.8033, mientras que el segundo logra 10 en paralelo con 270 millones y resulta en 10, lo que claramente no es solución con la combinación de serie y tolerancia usada, ergo, hay que usar dos resistencias de la serie E24 para conseguir el valor buscado o bien, aumentar la tolerancia del resultado. Luego hay otros ejemplos para buscar el mismo valor de resistencia en diferentes series y tolerancias. Mejor jueguen con el soft por que no dá para más la explicación.

Les recuerdo que es una versión pre-beta y está compilada en modo Debug, así que los que se quieran quejar, que hagan uno y lo compartan.

Ahora deberíamos conversar un poco acerca de algunas cosas del diseño heredado de ESP y del diseño de las ecuaciones de Linkwitz, pero les advierto: Esta ecualización es una herramienta MUY PODEROSA cuando el que la usa sabe lo que hace, pero usada al voleo pueden comerse un parlante o un amplificador antes de que se den cuenta, así que estudien y tenga cuidado.

Luego voy a agregar algunas planillas excel y procedimientos que son útiles para estimar el modelo a corregir con esta ecualización, pero por ahora ya tienen el PCB y el soft para calcular las resistencias que surjan de aplicar las ecuaciones de Linkwitz.

*IMPORTANTE:*
No hay muchas diferencias entre este PCB y el que yo he usado en mis diseños, así que debería funcionar sin problemas. El PCB está ruteado en base al net-list del esquemático, y todo lo que está antes y después de la doble-T puenteada está 100% probado y operativo. Tengo que armar un PCB nuevo y ensayarlo con el ARTA para validar la curva de respuesta, pero estoy 100% seguro que funciona a la perfección. Si alguien tiene dudas, puede armar un PCB, ponerle los componentes necesarios y verificar la curva de respuesta con el ARTA, por que yo me voy a demorar un poco en hacerlo.

*DISCLAIMER:*
Como de costumbre, pueden usar este diseño para lo que quieran cobrandolo o regalándolo, pero *NO LE PUEDEN QUITAR MI NOMBRE DEL PCB*, está claro???? El que lo haga será* mas ladrón* que los directivos de la AFA, de la FIFA y los funcionarios del anterior gobierno. Tampoco tengo responsabilidad alguna por lo que les que suceda usando este diseño, por que se supone que quien lo usa sabe lo que está haciendo. Por ello, si le queman la peluca a la vecina o le prenden fuego a su casa, la culpa solo es de ustedes, está claro????


----------



## cantoni11 (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola Zoidberg,disculpa mi ignorancia; pero  este "coso" para que serviría? Agradezco su generosidad .saludos


----------



## jorger (Nov 18, 2017)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Zoidberg,disculpa mi ignorancia pero  este "coso" para que serviría? Agradezco su generosidad .saludos





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...para extender la respuesta en baja frecuencia de woofers y subwoofers, a pesar que eso es solo una de las aplicaciones posibles.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...mplificados-sistemas-2-1-a-80663/index10.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . . El que lo haga será* mas ladrón* que los directivos de la AFA, de la FIFA . . . . .


       
       ​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2017)

Bueno, ahora podemos discutir un poco sobre el circuito propuesto:

El esquema de la entrada está tomado del diseño de ESP (Proyecto 71 que linkee antes), y está bueno aprovecharlo por que básicamente permite configurar la etapa de entrada al ecualizador como un amplificador con ganancia *1 *o *-1*. Esto es interesante por que el ecualizador de la LT está en configuración inversora, así que esto trae complicaciones si tratamos de mantener la fase original de la señal. En otras oportunidades puede suceder que la entrada a la LT ya venga invertida en fase, y en ese caso el propio ecualizador restaura la fase original.
La etapa de entrada es esta:


Como ven, existen dos "jumpers" en esta etapa que permiten seleccionar la ganancia del amplificador:


Si se puentea JP1 (NO) la entrada se transforma en un amplificador inversor con ganancia -1.
Si se puentea JP2 (NC) la entrada se transforma en un amplificador no-inversor con ganancia 1.
No se les ocurra puentear los dos jumpers!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Acá tienen como se ven los jumpers en la cara de componentes del PCB:

​
Despues vamos a conversar de cual A.O. conviene usar y cuales valores de las resistencias R5, R9 y R10 conviene elegir.

Luego viene la etapa del ecualizador propiamente dicho. El primero en obtener ecuaciones de diseño viable para este circuito fué Don S. Linkwitz allá a fines de los 70's (ver Fig. 25 en *esta imagen*). El problema con estas ecuaciones de diseño es que solo pueden elegir el valor de C2 (C2A1, C2A2,C2B1 y C2B2), y en los otros valores les vá a salir cualquier verdura no-normalizada, así que esa es la razón de que hallan tantas resistencias y capacitores en paralelo para poder llegar a los valores no-estándar que son requeridos. También hay dos caps en paralelo para cada C2, por que a veces me ha resultado útil elegir un valor de C2 no-normalizado para llevar las resistencias a valores mas bajos o fáciles de obtener. Demás está decir que los capacitores en  paralelo es fácil calcularlos por que simplemente se suman sus valores, aunque hay que tratar de que sus valores se mantengan - mas o menos y solo si es posible - cercanos entre sí. Para calcular las resistencias usan el soft del primer post y zafan (bastante) del problema, al menos hasta que mejore la optimización.



Para hacer el diseño de un ecualizador de este tipo hay varias herramientas disponibles. Lo original está en la *web de Linkwitz*, pero también hay una buena descripción el libro de D. Self que les comenté antes, aunque seguramente lo más simple y rápido (una vez que ya tienen el modelo del baffle que han construido o del parlante que quieren corregir) es la planilla Excel disponible en la *web de True-Audio*.

Para ayudarlos a encontrar f0 y Q0 del parlante o baffle a ecualizar, les adjunto una planilla Excel que está en el archivo _Get-Q0F0.zip_. Esta planilla la construí hace tiempo y ayuda a encontrar estos parámetros a partir de una medición de impedancia usando el LIMP del paquete ARTA. Hay que "medir" algunos valores en el gráfico del LIMP y con eso, mas lo expuesto por Linkwitz en su web (ver Fig. 18 de *esta imagen*) mi planilla les entrega los valores de f0 y Q0 para entrar en la planilla de True-Audio.

Los valores a ingresar en la planilla son:
*Primero --> *Rmax y Rdc (que se leen del gráfico del LIMP usando los cursores). Con esto la planilla les dá Rf1f2.
*Segundo -->* Rf1 y Rf2, que son las frecuencias a las cuales el valor Rf1f2 corta la curva de impedancia, y tambien se busca usando los cursores del LIMP.

Luego de esto la planilla les entrega F0 y Q0 que son los valores necesarios para comenzar la ecualización.


----------



## peperc (Nov 19, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *DISCLAIMER:*
> Como de costumbre, pueden usar este diseño para lo que quieran cobrandolo o regalándolo, pero *NO LE PUEDEN QUITAR MI NOMBRE DEL PCB*, está claro???? El que lo haga será* mas ladrón* que los directivos de la AFA, de la FIFA y los funcionarios del anterior gobierno. Tampoco tengo responsabilidad alguna por lo que les que suceda usando este diseño, por que se supone que quien lo usa sabe lo que está haciendo. Por ello, si le queman la peluca a la vecina o le prenden fuego a su casa, la culpa solo es de ustedes, está claro????



jaaa.... cuando alguien publica algo en la web, es lo que es .
y le recomendaria que tenga cuidado con lo que pide, puede encontrarse usted con cientos de versiones que satisfacen sus requerimientos pero NO le gustaran en lo mas minimo.

un saludo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 19, 2017)

Subo, por si les resulta práctico, dos intuitivas tablitas en Excel para encontrar el valor normalizado de dos resistencias en paralelo que reemplacen a un único valor no normalizado de resistencia.

Una vez insertado el valor a obtener y la tolerancia con la que nos queremos aproximar a ese mismo valor, las tablitas marcarán con una "X" los posibles pares de valores normalizados que puedan cumplir con las condiciones impuestas. Posteriormente, deben aplicar un mínimo criterio para seleccionar las tolerancias de los dos o más pares de componentes indicados. De todos modos, la planilla ayuda a orientar visualmente en conocer qué es lo que más nos conviene para nuestra selección de pares de valores.

Los pares indicados, pertenecen a una misma década, es decir, no pueden quedar asociadas, por ejemplo, una resistencia de 10 ohmios con otra de 100 ohmios o más. Acorde a la serie, podrá ser una de 10 ohmios con una de 82 ohmios ó de 91 ohmios, como máximo.

Cualquier inquietud o duda, consulten.

Saludos

Aquí una captura de cómo buscar un par de valores para lograr 8,8 ohmios con una aproximación de 0,25 %:



Vean que la tabla nos indica un paralelo de 33 ohmios con 12 ohmios. El valor nominal de este paralelo coincide exactamente con el valor nominal de búsqueda. Luego, serán las tolerancias unitarias que finalmente se escojan las que marquen la dispersión respecto del valor nominal de búsqueda.

No se olviden que para valores que superen el máximo de la serie o que caigan por debajo del mínimo, deben multiplicar los resultados por el factor que deba ser (por ejemplo, x 10, x 100, x 1000, x 10000, x 0.1, x 0.01, etc.)

Aquí otra captura de cómo buscar un par de valores para lograr 19 ohmios con una aproximación de 3 % (más grosera):



Vean que la tabla muestra varios pares de valores que cumplen con la condición impuesta, pero solo un par se aproxima mejor al valor nominal que los otros. En este ejemplo es el par de 27 ohmios con 68 ohmios, el que mejor se aproxima.

La tabla también indica que si bien el mejor par de valores iguales es de 39 ohmios, vemos que su aproximación al valor nominal no es la de las mejores que se pueden lograr según los porcentajes de los otros pares de valores sugeridos.

PD: ya que estamos, también les dejo una pequeña yapa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2017)

Bueno, acá la subo última (o penúltima ) versión el programa para buscar dos resistencias en paralelo que logren el valor buscado con un error dado.
El uso es igual que antes, solo que ahora el programa arroja todas las combinaciones en paralelo que dan el valor buscado dentro del error especificado, y están ordenados por la magnitud del error, y a igual error están ordenados por la menor diferencia entre valores del par de resistencias.

La imágenes muestran el cálculo de los valores del xover de ejemplo en el libro de D. Self:





En los archivos .zip está el proyecto de Code::Blocks ([cbp]) con el código fuente y el programa ejecutable independiente ([ejecutable]). Para mí, ya está bien así y no lo voy a tocar mas (creo..), pero el que quiera tocar el código fuente, ahí lo tiene.

Como de costumbre, el autor soy YO y no ustedes, así que no piensen en bajarlo e ir a la escuela a decir que lo hicieron ustedes, por que van a ser mas chorros que Grondona, ok???


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 27, 2017)

Estimado Dr. Z :

Pese a ser defensor del BR , quiero volver a intentar la caja cerrada con LT !!

Tengo un parlantito de estas caracteristicas : es un viejo Jahro re-re-enconado , que ha quedado bastante lindo 

Jahro 12 Ver3 2017

Fs  = 38.08 Hz
Re  = 6.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 345.38 uH
L2  = 926.10 uH
R2  = 15.23 ohms
Qt  = 0.69
Qes = 0.84
Qms = 3.98
Mms = 51.56 grams
Rms = 3.093752 kg/s
Cms = 0.000339 m/N
Vas = 114.69 liters
Sd= 490.87 cm^2
Bl  = 9.392863 Tm
ETA = 0.73 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 91.96 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 36.00 grams
Diameter= 25.00 cm

Ya hice una caja de 70lts aprox segun simulacion :



*Tengo una gran duda sobre la definicion de Fsc ( y no es que no la haya buscado) 
Segun WinIsd es donde pasa por 0dB ?? , NO el pico de respuesta ??*?

Esa es la frecuencia que hay que introducir para calcular la LT ?? 

Agradeceré me ilumines y/o me digas donde leerlo ...GRACIAS como siempre ....

PD: el pico es bastante pequeño y a frecuencia bastante baja , tampoco quiero exagerar con la frecuencia final ya que no creo que se lo banque el parlante ....



El engendro en cuestion es este , reforce bastante paredes y puse mucho stuffing ...pesa un horror !
No cometi otra vez el error de probar en el taller , ya que absorbe demasiado , se porta bastante bien .


----------



## jorger (Nov 27, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> *Tengo una gran duda sobre la definicion de Fsc ( y no es que no la haya buscado)
> Segun WinIsd es donde pasa por 0dB ?? , NO el pico de respuesta ??*?


Por mi experiencia con selladas, (y la costumbre de analizar y observar el por qué de las cosas), Qt a partir de cierto valor produce un pico de respuesta *en las inmediaciones de la Fs*, pero no justamente en ella, puede ser más arriba o más abajo en términos relativos Me explico: la localización de Fs en la curva de respuesta depende del valor de Qt, y no se puede adivinar a ojo, solo con los cálculos cuyo resultado ya lo proporciona el winisd.
En tu caso está ligeramente por encima de 0dB. Si Q fuera más alto, Fsc estaría más arriba en el eje Y.
La Fsc que te sale es la que debes utilizar como F0 de la TL


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2017)

A ver.....
1-Tenes que relevar la curva de impedancia del conjunto parlante+caja usando el LIMP.
2-Con esa curva aplicas la planilla excel que subi *en este post* y sacas Fo y Qo que son los que necesitas para entrar a la planilla de TrueAudio.

En otras palabras RTFPost!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 27, 2017)

Gracias Profe! ... entonces NO son los que me da WinIsd? ...porque cuando agregué la LT me dejo fijos los valores Fsc y Qtc ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias Profe! ... entonces NO son los que me da WinIsd?


Y no... el WinISD es un simulador, que se aproxima a la realidad en una cantidad... desconocida. Para evaluación y cálculo inicial va muy bien, pero una vez armado el baffle hay que empezar a medir para ver que tan cerca quedaste de lo que calculaste y pegarle lo mas cerca posible a los polos y ceros reales del sistema.



AntonioAA dijo:


> ...porque cuando agregué la LT me dejo fijos los valores Fsc y Qtc ....


Y claro, una vez que fijaste los nuevos polos y ceros del sistema ecualizado, si cambias la caja eso exige un recálculo de la LT, y no cualquier combinación de F's y Q's es realizable, así que "supongo" que el WinISD no le dá bola al cambio  Ya te vas a dar cuenta cuando te aparezca un *k <= 0* y te surjan resistencias negativas en la planilla de TrueAudio...


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 27, 2017)

La planilla de True Audio tambien tiene para introducir datos de Fs , Vas , Vb y Qtc ... de ahi saca los valores . No coinciden con los del WinIsd .
Y como decis , lo bueno es medirlos y recalcularlos sobre el resultado real !!
Grax again !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> La planilla de True Audio tambien tiene para introducir datos de Fs , Vas , Vb y Qtc ... de ahi saca los valores . No coinciden con los del WinIsd .


No sé cual "planilla de TrueAudio" estarás mirando, en la que yo tengo no hay nada de eso para cargar   .
Solo se cargan f0, Q0, fp y Qp y el valor de C2 y listo... ahhhh y la frecuencia de un FPA que va a la entrada para que la corrección en muy bajas frecuencias no ponga el cono del sub en la pared del vecino..

Veamos un ejemplo de como se hace esta historia:
1- Armamos la caja (baffle), con amortiguamiento y toda la bola. Le colocamos el parlante y medimos la impedancia del parlante+caja con el programa LIMP.

2- Usando los cursores del LIMP medimos Rdc (la resistencia a corriente contínua) y Rmax (la resistencia al pico de resonancia), tal como se vé en las figuras:



La Rdc les recomiendo medirla con un tester en escala de 200Ω o menos si tienen diponible, por que la medición exacta con el LIMP requiere extender el barrido hasta frecuencias demasiado bajas. Acá lo he medido a los 20Hz, pero no sé que tan real será eso (no recuerdo el valor real de la Rdc de ese parlante).



de donde sale Rdc= 8.83Ω y Rmax=37.99Ω

3- Metemos esos datos en la planilla Get-Q0F0.xls y obtenemos Rf1f2, tal como en la imagen:



y Rf1f2 nos dá 18.32Ω. Con ese número vamos al gráfico del LIMP y buscamos las frecuencias que le corresponden.

4- Acá puede pasar que no encuentren el valor JUSTO de Rf1f2 en la escala, así que medimos la frecuencia del que está después de ese valor, como en la imagen:



donde nos dice que para R= 18.71Ω la frecuencia vale 59.14Hz. Luego medimos el valor inmediato anterior a este y nos dice que para R=17.54Ω la fcia vale 58.23Hz y la fcia media (que debe andar cerca del valor buscado) será f1 = √( 59.14 * 58.23 ) = 58.68Hz. Se podría interpolar  mejor pero con eso ya alcanza.

5- Hacemos lo mismo para el otro lado, como en la figura:



y repitiendo el proceso nos resulta f2 = √ ( 74.52 * 75.62 ) = 75.06Hz

6- Con ambos valores volvemos a la planilla y cargamos los valores de Rf1 y Rf2. OJO!!!! son frecuencias, NO resistencias, así que aunque los nombres no sean muy felices deben cargar lo que calculamos recién:



y así tenemos *F0= 66.36* y *Q0=1,95*. Con esos valores vamos a la planilla de TrueAudio para comenzar la ecualización.
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2017)

Ahora, metemos f0 y Q0 en la planilla de TrueAudio, y nos ponemos relocos y queremos hacer maravillas ecualizando el baffle, así que elegimos fp=20Hz y Qp=0.5 (una caída Linkwitz-Riley de 2º orden)... y nos resulta esto:



Oooppsssss....nos aparece un k negativo... y estamos fritos, por que R2 también sale negativa. Así que esta primera aproximación no funciona con esa fp y con ese Qp... las curvitas de respuesta estaban bonitas pero hay que elegir otros valores que sean realizables. Así que vamos de nuevo con fp=15Hz y Qp=0.5



Huuuyyyy .... que bueno!!!! La bajé mas la frecuencia fp y el k se hizo positivo!!!!! Ahora si que soy un genio!!!!
Ehhhhh....pará un cacho. No ves el cuadrado rojo de la ganancia en muy baja frecuencia??? Son *26dB* brutooo!!!!! Para llegar allá abajo con la misma SPL necesitás un amplificador que tenga 400 veces la potencia necesaria a 66Hz. Si no tenés el amplificador y/o no tenés un parlante que se banque esto, olvidate de este par de valores y busquemos algo "mas humano".

Ufa... vamos de nuevo, por que despues de jugar un rato parece que lo que hace que suba tanto la potencia es la búsqueda de un Qp muy bajo, así que vamos a elegir fp=20Hz y Qp=0.71 (una caída Butterworth de segundo orden)....y oooppssss....mejoró la potencia en 5dB, así que ahora solo necesito algo de 125 veces la potencia a 66Hz para planchar el terrible pico del Qtb=1.95 y bajar los -3dB de 45 a 20Hz. Veamos los resultados:



La ganacia a muy bajas frecuencias aún está un poco alta pero si miramos las curvas (celeste) vemos que que la máxima demanda de potencia se produce sobre los 10Hz, donde no debería haber nada grabado... a menos que usen un vinilo "alabeado", así que no es mucho problema. Y a 20Hz tengo una demanda de 17dB, que son... mas o menos...50 veces .

Recién ahora podemos comenzar a jugar con los valores de C2 y analizar los resultados de las resistencias para buscar los valores mas bajos posible sin usar capacitores gigantes... por que van a necesitar caps de poliester y por encima de 1uF son medio gigantes...y tal vez haya que poner varios en paralelo.

*NOTA:*
Todo esto que les he contado es parte del análisis que hay que hacer cuando uno quiere aplicar la Transformación de Linkwitz. Si bien me excedí un poco, son cosas que todos deben considerar si quieren llegar a un buen puerto y no andar quemando parlantes por ahí.
La medición de f0 y Q0 requiere un trabajo mas preciso que el que yo he hecho, por que lo hice rápido para que se vea el procedimiento general, pero deben ser lo más precisos posible, por que aún con pequeños errores por acá y por allá, pueden terminar con un Q0 erróneo, y eso les afectará directamente al encontrar la LT.
Si están apurados.... apaguen todo y vuelvan cuando tengan tiempo, por que acá hay que ser paciente, metódico y ordenado.
Están advertidos...


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 28, 2017)

Como siempre, 

La planilla que tiene para estimar los parametros con caja y todo es la que se baja de la pagina de Elliot :
http://sound.whsites.net/download.htm#lxfrm


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 1, 2017)

Aunque esto sea bastante off-topic , en honor al autor del hilo , que me ha llevado a la "sealed box" , publico como queda el engendro recien salido de pintura ... Cualquier parecido con la publicidad de RCA es pura coincidencia ...
Ver el archivo adjunto 161980
Ver el archivo adjunto 161979


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 1, 2017)

El foro me jugo una mala pasada , yo las veo subidas pero no las ven los demas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2017)

Uhhhhhj...... Desde el celu las veo!!!!
Pero un oso y una banana????
No entiendo..

edito:-------------
harmosooooooo!!!!!!
Que bonito el laqueado y los bordes fresados!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 2, 2017)

Como no soy atolondrado ... ya tengo todo andando y probando....

Sorprendente!!

- Casi misma sensibilidad que el Clarion que me costo una fortuna ...
- No noto crujidos de cono como otras veces 
- Respuesta prolijisima ( adjunto medicion )
- La caja ni se mueve ( no quieran levantarla , me tuve que tomar una aspirina )
- Me estoy acostumbrando a los graves "rapidos" como dicen por ahi 
- La mala ( para Dr. Z ) : Creo que no voy a necesitar LT ....

No hablo mas , medicion es elocuente ( habitacion sin acustizar en absoluto , en posicion de escucha ) 

CREO QUE TODO SE DEBE A LOS GLOBOS "DIFUSORES" QUE COMPRE EN APENAS U$S 2.500 !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No hablo mas , medicion es elocuente ( habitacion sin acustizar en absoluto , en posicion de escucha )


El problema es que por debajo de los 100Hz estás escuchando a la habitación y no al baffle. Para saber como se comporta la respuesta del conjunto "aislado", tenés hacer es una medición de campo cercano (a 1 o 2 cm del cono) y ahí veremos como quedó la respuesta de la caja.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 2, 2017)

Es absolutamente cierto, Profe .... pero tambien que SIEMPRE voy a estar escuchando "una habitación" y no al baffle solo , por su perfil no creo que tenga un uso diferente , no pienso sonorizar un recital ni sacarlo al aire libre siquiera .
Nuestro admirado Linkwitz dice algo parecido si no me equivoco.
Tambien es cierto que la simulación auguraba una respuesta casi parecida , +2dB entre 50 y 100 Hz y nada mas . Siendo que el corte lo tengo en 120 Hz , practicamente controlo directamente esa zona .

... me salio bien de casualidad si quiere verlo de esa manera !



Siendo un parlantito en el que gasté $500 de enconado + 600 de madera + 100 de fieltro + 250 de pintura ....

pero no se lo digas a nadie .... lo pienso vender en muchos Trumps !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2017)

Fijate la diferencia de respuesta que podés lograr con la LT... que dicho sea de paso, ese parlante quedó muy "tranquilo" para ecualizar.



Claro, esa prueba está hecha con los datos del WinISD que subiste pero deberías usar los reales. La diferencia en "profundidad" de los graves es muy notoria...


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 2, 2017)

Ya la vamos a probar ! ... Tengo pensado un enroque de parlantes . Mantendré informado ... Al menos entré con la caja cerrada !!


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 4, 2017)

Como anticipé , dado el domingo lluvioso , a sabiendas , ARRUINE TODO! 
Intercambié Jahro con Clarion....

Clarion en caja de 70lts .:
Como anticipa la simulacion , la respuesta es muy planita pero cae bastante pronto. De un rendimiento tremendo en la caja chica , ahora cayo muchisimo! pero es muy agradable .
La caja que "no se movia" ... ahora tiembla bastante mas ... si ladran es que hay potencia ...
Por ahora esta lindo , pero se viene una LT para bajar un poco la Fb

Jahro en caja de 52lts:
Tan lindo que andaba en la de 70! ... muy buen rendimiento pero totalmente boomy segun pronosticos.
Voy a aumentar stuffing y luego intentaré una LT tratando que no reviente el cono ni exija demasiada potencia .

Esto es todo por ahora . Pongase contento , Profe.

El proposito de esto no era lograr que anden mal ni necesitar la LT , sino aprovechar que la caja nueva esta mucho mejor hecha y terminada con el parlante mas caro . Tambien que el Jahro ( que va a terminar en el depto de mi Hijo ) no tuviera caja tan grandota ....



PD:
Aclaro que hice mediciones ( ambientales) y todas se ven "lindas" ajustando los volumenes del cross ...
No son elocuentes , por eso no publico , es claro que el Jahro no llega mucho mas abajo de 50Hz y el pico a 100 es importante .


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 10, 2017)

Continuo abusando de la amabilidad de Dr. Z , ensuciandole su hilo magistral ...
Despues de lo anterior , desarme caja del Jahro , lleve volumen a casi 60 lts y puse montones de lana de vidrio adentro .
Haciendo los deberes , medi impedancia y saque los valores de F0 ( 58.61 Hz ) y Q0 ( 0.939 ) , bastante lindos por cierto tratandose del parlante que es .
Muestro grafica de impedancia y medicion de campo cercano 
....voy encargando las placas para la LT !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2017)

*1)* _*¡ Buen trabajo !*_
*2)* _*¡ Buen resultado !*_
*3)* *No gutan rueditas en caja*


AntonioAA dijo:


> Continuo abusando de la amabilidad de Dr. Z , ensuciandole su hilo magistral . . . . . .


En caso de objeciones se podrían "Migrar" los comentarios a un nuevo tema.


----------



## polilapo (Dic 10, 2017)

Buen día a todos. Creo que el post está bien asi (si Dr. Z no se ofende) para nos,los principiantes, tener teoría y práctica en un solo lugar es impagable . . .esto sería como la Serie Schaum del audio.
 5cm desplazadas en diagonal hacia adentro y nadie se entera que tiene rueditas.
 PD podríamos ir dejando acá nuestras experiencias en cajas selladas -solo si va TL-. Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 10, 2017)

Amigos: 
Respecto a criticas , informo que a mi tampoco me encantan las rueditas ... solo que son casi inevitables por el peso de la caja y si pretendo que alguna vez se limpie en los alrededores ....

Tampoco es linda la reja frontal pero creo que si fuera un blanco de tiro tendria menos aciertos que el parlante si lo dejo descubierto ...y aun no tengo nietos que vengan con el dedito directo al domo del tweeter !!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 11, 2017)

Ya encargué las placas , espero conseguir TL072 ya que ultimamente NO HABIA en esta bendita ciudad 

Mientras tanto empece a tirar valores para la LT del Jahro , con la premisa de NO TENER DEMASIADA GANANCIA ya que lo voy a mover con un TDA7294 de 60W , ni tampoco abusar del pobre conito .

Con estos valores estoy debajo de 10dB y con Q decente:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2017)

Con esos valores de resistencia podés usar un 5532 sin dramas.
Y mejor usá la planilla de TrueAudio, por que el PCB de la LT tiene un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden en 7 Hz que ataja la ganancia en muy baja frecuencia y es importante ver como influye en la curva de ganancia final.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Amigos:
> Respecto a criticas , informo que a mi tampoco me encantan las rueditas . . . .


La mugre "*NO* afecta la calidad del sonido", las rueditas a veces agregan chirrido  

Incluso en alguna oportunidad tuve gabinetes que "Deambulaban" por la habitación y sin rueditas .

Mi opción preferida, unos "Horripilantes " regatones de goma a prueba de sismos.
Algo como:


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 11, 2017)

Los he usado Mr. Fogo ! Agradezco consejo y estaré atento . Estas que puse son de goma maciza , se portan bien , tampoco uso potencias como para que salgan de viaje ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2017)

Recién me doy cuenta que en el PDF del PCB - lado de componentes - no aparecen los 4 puentes que hay que conectar. Acá les subo otra versión donde si aparecen.


----------



## juliangp (Ene 6, 2018)

Buenas tardes, he visto en el foro que el uso de la LT no se restringe a mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia de un subwoofer en caja cerrada, sino que la modificación de la posición de los polos de la FT de dicha caja es mas versátil y permite también (con ciertas restricciones) mover la Fsc y el Qtc de la caja a donde me parezca conveniente . Mi pregunta es: Podría utilizar la transformada para extender (en pequeña medida) la respuesta en frecuencias menores a la de resonancia de un tweeter bala?. Esto tendría dos motivo principales:

1-Como voy a utilizar una combinación de un woofer de 8" con un tweeter bala (donde este último tiene una fs de 2KHz), utilizar una frecuencia de corte mayor o igual a dicha fs compromete la direccionalidad del woofer, ya que es una frecuencia cuya longitud de onda es similar al diámetro. Por lo que me gustaría disminuir un poco dicha frecuencia de corte.

2-En el caso de poder utilizar la transformada para dicho propósito podría establecer un Q=0,707 para hacer un filtro pasaaltos LR de 4to orden , utilizando un filtro Butterworth de 2do orden en cascada con ella (como el creador del post ya ha hecho)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2018)

juliangp dijo:


> Buenas tardes, he visto en el foro que el uso de la LT no se restringe a mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia de un subwoofer en caja cerrada, sino que la modificación de la posición de los polos de la FT de dicha caja es mas versátil y permite también (con ciertas restricciones) mover la Fsc y el Qtc de la caja a donde me parezca conveniente . Mi pregunta es: Podría utilizar la transformada para extender (en pequeña medida) la respuesta en frecuencias menores a la de resonancia de un tweeter bala?


De poder.... se puede, de ahí a que sea recomendable es una historia totalmente diferente.
Tenés que tener en cuenta que extender la respuesta por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia exige aumentar la potencia aplicada, por que básicamente lo que hacés es "enderezar" un poco la curva de caída de 2º orden del tweeter para que "caiga" mas abajo en frecuencia.
Si considerás que estás aumentando la potencia aplicada al tweeter y bajando al mismo tiempo la mínima frecuencia de excitación, vas a ver que estás batiendo un cóctel de bencina con un palito de antorcha --> te podés comer el tweeter!!!

El trabajo con los tweeters se hace normalmente al revés, para correr hacia arriba la frecuencia de resonancia con la idea de que el LR acústico de 4º orden tenga siempre una pendiente de 24 dB/oct y no cambie su valor como ocurriría si dejás la Fs donde estaba originalmente. SI bien es una exquisitez tal vez inaudible, no cuesta nada hacerlo bien.

Lo que vos proponés es lo contrario.... y es "peligroso" para los tweeters. Tendrás que probar que sucede en tu caso... o buscar otra solución...


----------



## juliangp (Ene 6, 2018)

Genial,



> El trabajo con los tweeters se hace normalmente al revés, para correr hacia arriba la frecuencia de resonancia con la idea de que el LR acústico de 4º orden tenga siempre una pendiente de 24 dB/oct y no cambie su valor como ocurriría si dejás la Fs donde estaba originalmente. SI bien es una exquisitez tal vez inaudible, no cuesta nada hacerlo bien.



Eso lo había visto en un post suyo, y ahí me surgió la idea de usarlo bajando en frecuencia como bien notó (unos 100Hz aunque sea). Entonces debería tratar de que bajo ninguna circunstancia se sobrepase la potencia máxima que dice el fabricante, o también hay que tener en cuenta la excursión como en un subwoofer?

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ene 7, 2018)

juliangp dijo:


> Genial,
> Eso lo había visto en un post suyo, y ahí me surgió la idea de usarlo bajando en frecuencia como bien notó (unos 100Hz aunque sea). Entonces debería tratar de que bajo ninguna circunstancia se sobrepase la potencia máxima que dice el fabricante, o también hay que tener en cuenta la excursión como en un subwoofer?
> 
> Saludos


Además de la potencia, hay que tener en cuenta que cuanto más baja sea la frecuencia a la que le obligas a reproducir, más alta va a ser la distorsión. Y aumenta una barbaridad. Fíjate en proyectos de Dr.Z. o Juanfilas, los hacen trabajar sólo por encima del doble de la Fs como mínimo, a veces bastante más arriba, y con filtros de una pendiente enorme sumado a un notch en Fs en algunos casos.
La Xmax en un tweeter casi no existe. 
Con todo esto ya te puedes hacer una idea.
Yo no extendería ni 10Hz hacia abajo la respuesta del tweeter a menos que la potencia que le apliques sea muy por debajo de la RMS que da el fabricante, en mi opinión


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2018)

juliangp dijo:


> Eso lo había visto en un post suyo, y ahí me surgió la idea de usarlo bajando en frecuencia como bien notó (unos 100Hz aunque sea). Entonces debería tratar de que bajo ninguna circunstancia se sobrepase la potencia máxima que dice el fabricante, o también hay que tener en cuenta la excursión como en un subwoofer?


Tal como te dice Jorger, casi que no hay Xmax en un tweeter y por eso te dije que es extremadamente peligroso lo que pretendés hacer... peor aún si es un tweeter bala del que no debe existir info en todo el planeta.
Si el problema es que el woofer comienze a "beamear" en la zona de cruce con el tweeter, tal vez deberías analizar algún esquema diferente, pero los bala no tienen mucho rango para el corte...
Yo probaría de hacer de nuevo el análisis y ver si puedo cambiar de parlantes...


----------



## juliangp (Ene 7, 2018)

Primero que nada, gracias por las respuestas gente!

Como a esta altura se me hace imposible cambiar de parlantes, no me queda otra que seleccionar una frecuencia de corte superior y sacrificar la dispersión. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 9, 2018)

juliangp dijo:


> Primero que nada, gracias por las respuestas gente!
> 
> Como a esta altura se me hace imposible cambiar de parlantes, no me queda otra que seleccionar una frecuencia de corte superior y sacrificar la dispersión.
> 
> Saludos



Despues de haber usado y diseñado baffles para dispersion maxima resulta que es preferible no tener tanta dispersion y beamear un poco mas para meter mas spl directa en el campo reverberante y lograr una mejor imagen estereo.
En resumen, en baja frecuencia trata ser omni pero en mas altas frecuencias permití que no sea tan omni.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Despues de haber usado y diseñado baffles para dispersion maxima resulta que es preferible no tener tanta dispersion y beamear un poco mas para meter mas spl directa en el campo reverberante y lograr una mejor imagen estereo.
> En resumen, en baja frecuencia trata ser omni pero en mas altas frecuencias permití que no sea tan omni.


Y para completar esto, te recomiendo firmemente que compensés el retardo temporal entre los centros de emisión de los tweeters y los (mid)woofers, por que si nó, casi no tiene caso aplicar filtrado LR.
La corrección del retardo lo podés leer acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/alineacion-temporal-parlantes-pcb-75087/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2022)

Volviendo por acá luego de un largo tiempo, les dejo el programa ResistenciaParalelo.exe y el correspondiente proyecto de Code::Blocks.
En esta actualización le he agregado una rutina que procesa el valor de resistencia buscado de forma tal que ahora le pueden dar el valor en *ohms* (no en K ni en megas!!!...en *OHMS*!!) y el programa les entregará los valores normalizados que deben comprar para ponerlos en paralelo y lograr la resistencia buscada.
Les dejo una imagen de ejemplo:

En el primer caso la resistencia a buscar es de 23.85K (23850 ohms!!!) y en el segundo es de 4K491 (4491 ohms!!!). En ambos casos el programa les dá los valores en OHMS que deben poner en paralelo.
En estos ejemplos el error es medio grande por que estoy usando la serie E12 para evitar comprar resistencias al 1%, pero recuerden que pueden bajar el error a 0.5% o 0.25% y elegir resistencias de la serie E24.

Que les sea útil...


----------

